# Hello, I'm new!



## Shadowcat301 (Jun 24, 2004)

Meow! I'm Shadowcat! I'm new here. I love cats and have a tabby named Tigger. She is very cute and friendly.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Greetings and welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## CatLover (Jan 24, 2004)

Hiya! Welcome to the CatForum!


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Welcome Shadowcat and your sweet tiger Tigger too! It is a wonderful, information packed, friendly forum. May you enjoy your time here amongst all us cat people  Meow to Tigger too! :wink:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum :lol:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

A warm welcome! Please enjoy and post lots of pictures!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Shadowcat!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------

